# A6 Avant wheel advice needed



## Harmon33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey All, I'm new here and I'm looking for some advice
I've got a 2001 A6 Avant (silver) with the stock 16 rims currently.
I'd like to update the wheels with 17" or 18" and here's where I'm looking for some advice.

I live in the midwest and deal with snow in the winter, and I'd like to leave the same wheels on year round. I'm not worried about my rims looking pristine, just want to update the overall look of the car, so I realize the winter could be a little hard on them.

I also drive the car a fair amount for work, almost all highway miles (around 150 miles per day avg).

I was originally looking only at 17" rims, preferably the S4 Avus rims or the A4 Sport 5-spoke rims. But then I saw the pic below with the 18" RS6 rims (I think), how sweet is that?

Anyway, just wondering if 18's are feasible year round or if I should just stick with 17's, any advice or pics of your Avant with different types of rims would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

Hey,

I had 18's on my last A6, I typically put the stock 16's on during the winter, however, I did drive the car in about 5 inches (in Northeast PA) and it was, well, not good. The tires were a sporty all season, but a snow tread would only do a bit better, just consider the wheel width with a super low side-wall. In short, I would not recommend an 18 for all year round use. Now, I have a different A6 that I run 17x7.5 all year round, but I use snow treads in the winter and it works out fairly well. If I were you I would consider one of the two following ideas: 17" all year round but with two sets of tires, or, 18" with a nice set of summer tires and then switch to the 16" with a winter tread for the winter. Thats what I did with my Avant. Check out the link to see some pictures of my previous Avant with RS 18's. The Avants look sick with 18's, I think the sedans pull of the 17's a little better. (they don't have that big rear end)

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g324/TeutoniC5/

PS, if you decide to go with 18's all year round, invest in a set of good snow tires, otherwise things will get dicey. 

Cheers


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

That's what I am thinking about doing as well. Glad you asked Harmon33.


----------



## Waltbleser (Feb 1, 2011)

I am in the same boat with my 2002 S6. I have the avus 17s but thinking 19 s for summer. Thinking it needs a bit of. Drop as well?


----------



## Harmon33 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I decided to go with 17's for year round use. I found a set of A4 rims I'd like to buy, but I was wondering if anyone knows if I will have any problem mounting these to my A6 Avant? Here's what they look like:









They are 17 x 7.5 with a 45 offset.
What do you guys think?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

They'll fit fine. Thats the same size that came on mine stock :thumbup:


----------

